# [Webcam] Installation {Résolu}

## Damiatux

Plop,

Sur les PCs portables, il y maintenant une webcam intégrée en haut de l'écran, et il se trouve que je voudrais l'installer sur ma Gentoo. Je suis donc allé sur ce lien, mais ils ne parlent que de Webcams branchées par USB. Alors si quelqu'un peut me passer un lien pour installer une Webcam intégrée, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sun Mar 07, 2010 9:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

A priori il suffit de mettre le bon driver dans le noyau, cela dépend du matériel (quel portable ?)

Par exemple, un driver très répandu est "PWC", il suffit de l'activer dans le noyau, et tu as ensuite un périphérique /dev/video0 => tu fais par exemple "mplayer /dev/video0" et tu vois l'image de ta webcam. Mais bon, difficile d'en dire plus sans le modèle de portable !

Accessoirement, les webcam interne sont AUSSI sur le bus USB (fais un lsusb, tu vas la voir).

----------

## Damiatux

Quand je fais un lsusb, j'ai que ça :

```
# lsusb

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:d104 Suyin Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:c045 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

----------

## guilc

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:d104 Suyin Corp. 
```

Welcome webcam  :Smile: 

Ses voisines sont listée là : http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ (pas tout à fait le meme product code), donc ça devrait le faire avec un peu de chance

----------

